# JBJ 6 gallon nanocube, Any problems?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

*UPDATE:JBJ 6 gallon nanocube, Any problems?*

So I just recieved my replacement nanocube from JBJ, yesterday. The 1st one cracked from the top left corner, all the way down to the bottom. I was just cleaning out all the crap, that was in the tank, before setting it up. Don't know how? It still puzzles me.
Has anyone had problems with theirs? Do handle it like a regular tank or with more caution? There is no manual for do and don'ts? Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had a 12G JBJ for about a year now and have had no problems with it, seems to be very sturdy. The only don't I can think of is to be careful and not push the attached lid back to far or it may snap where it is attached. _How did yours crack?_


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I too have had the JBJ 12G for over a year. However, I know most of the people at the big LFS here in DFW quite well, and they tell me that the biggest problem they have had with the 6G JBJ is the ballast for the light: they've had to replace 3 within the last couple of weeks alone because the ballast blew on a brand new tank.

Good luck.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When I first got my 12G I heard the same thing about ballast problems, but so far so good (Knock on wood).


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Thats the thing, I don't know how it cracked? All I did was leave it out on the grass, and I walked away, and I heard this loud crack. Thought nothing of it, so when I came back I saw this huge crack from the top left corner, running across the front, and the side. I'll post some pics later. The guy at JBJ said, when I was washing it out, the pressure from the hose probally forced the crack to crack. But to my amazement, it was on very low pressure. He also said that it probally cracked on the way here, and it showed up later? Oh well, as long as I got a replacement .


----------



## mpa90 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've had mine up and running for about three weeks now and the only problem I've found is the fans. The have gotten alot louder that when it was new. Haven't had a chance to take it apart and check it yet. I might just order some new fans from nanocustoms.com if I need to.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Just my DAMN LUCK THIS WEEK, WITH THIS NANO. . This is the 2nd time the nano cracked on me, and it only lasted 3 days with a fully planted tank[smilie=e:. I want a damn refund on this fish tank. Worst of all I came home and there was water all over my room. Luckily it didn't explode, it just slowly leaked onto the carpet floor for me to find when I got home. I have no clue as to why they are cracking on me? I also talked to Del from aquariumplants.com, and he said he'll give me a refund, but 6-7 people had the same incident like mines. Must tell me something! Anyways, I'm not scaring anyone into not buying them, they are neat nanos. But at your own risk if after you read this. 
Also, sorry to aquatic store. com, I called up the owner and said I want a refund, and he was like "what do you mean refund, I haven't even gotten my first shipment" HAHA LOL. I'll post pics tomorrow, of both tanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry to here that happen twice, I would be a bit up set myself. I'm thinking it must be a flaw in the design on that particular batch, have you tried e-mailing JBJ?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

My guess is it's an issue with the first batch, or Aquariumplants.com had some mishandling issues while it was in shipping to/from them.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

here is a pic


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1484&original=1


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

heres another


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

That sucks! I bet JBJ isn't anealing the glass correctly when they slump the curve and corner. Better to spend the money on those nice frameless tanks you guys have at Pets Plus.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Erirku said:


> Also, sorry to aquatic store. com, I called up the owner and said I want a refund, and he was like "what do you mean refund, I haven't even gotten my first shipment" HAHA LOL. I'll post pics tomorrow, of both tanks.


Hey thanks for the apology and glad I could help you out a little @ least!!


----------

